# how much yeast.



## makinit (Feb 19, 2007)

I am making a gallon from welches 100%. My ig was 1110. I am following instructions to leave a napkin rubberbanded to the opening for 12 hours. Then add yeast, activated, not sure how much or how to activate. Is it the same as activating yeast for say pizza dough? Thanks Tom


----------



## Luc (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi there makinit,

An activated yeast means (I presume minding the language barrier) a yeast that has been at least dehydrated, or at best a yeast that is already fermenting in a yeast starter.

Now making a yeast starter means to take half a liter of must, add about 100 grams of sugar and nutrient and add yeast. Let this start fermenting for about 24 hours, and when it is fermenting vigorously add it to the rest of the must.

So, if you have the time, do as above.

If you do not have the time just dehydrate the yeast as on package description, and add it directly to the must.

Luc


----------



## AndyArlon (Jul 17, 2008)

*General Wine Discussions > how much yeast.*

Hello friend, 

Now making a yeast starter means to take half a liter of must, add about 100 grams of sugar and nutrient and add yeast. Let this start fermenting for about 24 hours, and when it is fermenting vigorously add it to the rest of the must.

So, if you have the time, do as above. Last time I went to the north london parachute centre they didn't even let me jump, why? Well basically they stuffed so many jumpers into the day even though they knew only a few would be able to skydive. What a joke!

If you do not have the time just dehydrate the yeast as on package description, and add it directly to the must.

Thanks,


----------



## Bblanche (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for the yeast definition! I was wondering about that too.
I am every interesting in wine tasting and found a good page about tasting fine wine in the UK.
Really interesting! You should check that out


----------

